# Eggies



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You women kill me. Like I mentioned , Gwen and I promised each other that we wouldn't buy each other something for Christmas. Well on TV for the past three weeks, this Eggie commercial https://www.geteggiestv.com/ has been coming up. Gwen kept hinting that she'd LOVE to get them. LOL. Well now she has two gifts , one thanks to a few of you , and now this one. which I just ordered. And when this comes in the mail ,she'll say "you promised ,you wouldn't get me anything" .. bets.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Dave,

Looks like a great present to me. I bet she'll be pleased.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you know Pattie, she has to promise to make me lots of pickled eggs though.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

giggle, at least she didn't want something sparkly!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

That's so funny because my husband and I have been watching this commerical and the line "when it comes to eggs, hard boiled means hard work" has made us both laugh. We never really thought hard boiled eggs could be considered hard work! However, even while I was laughing, I secretly thought the eggie seemed like it might be fun. Cant wait to hear the reports of all things egg from Dave! lol.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

FancyNancy said:


> That's so funny because my husband and I have been watching this commerical and the line "when it comes to eggs, hard boiled means hard work" has made us both laugh. We never really thought hard boiled eggs could be considered hard work! However, even while I was laughing, I secretly thought the eggie seemed like it might be fun. Cant wait to hear the reports of all things egg from Dave! lol.


yeah , when I eat my dozen pickled eggs , I'll give you a toot.ound: 
Pam, for sure it could have been a De Beers commercial. LOL


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

HAAHAAHaaHahaha!!! I lusted after Eggies on the commercials for months! They finally got them at Walmart. Me and My Mom bought them and rushed home to try out our new treasures! Upon opening the box and seeing all the parts.....then reading the directions....we were soooo crest-fallen, neither one of use have tried them yet!!!! Dave, you are such a good man! Can't wait to hear if Gwen is as bummed as we were!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dodrop82 said:


> HAAHAAHaaHahaha!!! I lusted after Eggies on the commercials for months! They finally got them at Walmart. Me and My Mom bought them and rushed home to try out our new treasures! Upon opening the box and seeing all the parts.....then reading the directions....we were soooo crest-fallen, neither one of use have tried them yet!!!! Dave, you are such a good man! Can't wait to hear if Gwen is as bummed as we were!


Great Stacey, I thought these were "not sold in stores". Oh well, if they don't work well , I'll sue them for false advertising. LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> HAAHAAHaaHahaha!!! I lusted after Eggies on the commercials for months! They finally got them at Walmart. Me and My Mom bought them and rushed home to try out our new treasures! Upon opening the box and seeing all the parts.....then reading the directions....we were soooo crest-fallen, neither one of use have tried them yet!!!! Dave, you are such a good man! Can't wait to hear if Gwen is as bummed as we were!


 Yep - Same here! ound: I couldn't even get them stuffed back into the box so put them in a zip loc and they are around here somewhere, unused! Hopefully, Gwen will try them out for the rest of us and tell us they are absolutely wonderful! :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yep - Same here! ound: I couldn't even get them stuffed back into the box so put them in a zip loc and they are around here somewhere, unused! Hopefully, Gwen will try them out for the rest of us and tell us they are absolutely wonderful! :biggrin1:


Geeze Linda , are they THAT UGLY? She better **** well at least try them. You women. :frusty: ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

No, Dave, they aren't UGLY - they just sounded like a LOT of work!! A lot harder than dumping an egg or four in a pan and pouring a little water over them and turning on the stove! ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> No, Dave, they aren't UGLY - they just sounded like a LOT of work!! A lot harder than dumping an egg or four in a pan and pouring a little water over them and turning on the stove! ound:


:Cry:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey, don't despair, Dave. She may think they are fun! I am pretty lazy! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You had me LOL. I've seen the Eggies commercial, and aside from a momentary blip, I dismissed it for me. I have, however, been lusting after the halftime tool and the Instahang.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

dave..it's the thought that counts


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> You had me LOL. I've seen the Eggies commercial, and aside from a momentary blip, I dismissed it for me. I have, however, been lusting after the halftime tool and the Instahang.


I don't want to hear about them. :behindsofa:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> dave..it's the thought that counts


You're right Evelyn, how come I don't feel any better?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I want one of the cooking machines--anyone will do.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I want one of the cooking machines--anyone will do.


Like a stove?? ound: A husband who can cook? I'll take one of THOSE!! ound: What kind of cooking machine are you talking about, Lucile?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

OK, pickled eggs, a new one on me and I'm not sure how I feel about them -- guess that's because I've never eaten one. Probably never will. But good on ya, Dave.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh yeah Pattie, they're great. Common in the pubs and sports bars around here. Gotta try one.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Linda one like the man cooks leg of lamb on and other wonderful things. His name is Popeal (sp) famous for inventing lots of things, a fold up fishing rod and my favorite a spray on dye for the back of bald men's heads. He is the only one out there that really makes me want to get the credit card out and call immediately and get two for the price of one or some other things that he throws in like the knife set.

My husband did learn to cook this year, but he is slowly giving the kitchen back to me. I don't want it either.

Dave my dad loved pickled eggs. Mother would give him a new quart jar every so often. He worked highway construction and shared with the others. I could never get them to taste the same as Mother's. Maybe Gwenn can share the recipe.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Linda one like the man cooks leg of lamb on and other wonderful things. His name is Popeal (sp) famous for inventing lots of things, a fold up fishing rod and my favorite a spray on dye for the back of bald men's heads. He is the only one out there that really makes me want to get the credit card out and call immediately and get two for the price of one or some other things that he throws in like the knife set.
> 
> My husband did learn to cook this year, but he is slowly giving the kitchen back to me. I don't want it either.
> 
> Dave my dad loved pickled eggs. Mother would give him a new quart jar every so often. He worked highway construction and shared with the others. I could never get them to taste the same as Mother's. Maybe Gwenn can share the recipe.


 Too funny Lucile. Yeah I'LL get back to you on her recipe.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, Lucile, got it.  I think it was spelled Popiel? They are still doing ads for things one can't possibly live without?? And I remember the name, Ronco. Were/are they connected? I haven't seen one of those ads in a long time. 

There used to be a bar where we lived in Montana that had a jar of pickled eggs on the counter. I never tasted them so have no idea if they were any good. I just thought it was weird. Do they end up kind of tangy like a deviled egg? If so, I might like them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> OK, Lucile, got it.  I think it was spelled Popiel? They are still doing ads for things one can't possibly live without?? And I remember the name, Ronco. Were/are they connected? I haven't seen one of those ads in a long time.
> 
> There used to be a bar where we lived in Montana that had a jar of pickled eggs on the counter. I never tasted them so have no idea if they were any good. I just thought it was weird. Do they end up kind of tangy like a deviled egg? If so, I might like them.


Sweet vinegar taste, but not harsh. I'll post the recipe tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Linda you got it. He is Ron Popiel and has made a really good living with his inventions. The collapsing fishing rod was a big hit many years ago. He has a oven that does meats and his catch phrase is "set it and forget it". You have to be a insomniac like me to see these ads in the middle of the night.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, I am an insomniac all right, but I can't go downstairs and turn on the TV because it disturbs the dogs. They sleep downstairs. So I usually get on the computer and play spider solitaire or watch music videos on You-Tube! :biggrin1: I plan on getting a sewing room set up upstairs for those nights!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dave hope you don't become egg bound!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, Ron Popiel, that takes me back. And yes, Ronco was one and the same. I remember the oven, the injector thing, the knife set that went on forever, the sausage stuffer . . . and so much more.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Oh, Ron Popiel, that takes me back. And yes, Ronco was one and the same. I remember the oven, the injector thing, the knife set that went on forever, the sausage stuffer . . . and so much more.


Don't forget the "Ronco Steam-Away"!:biggrin1:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I saw the infomercial, numerous times for the Popiel pasta maker. I was facinated but didn't consider calling the 1-800 #. When I found it in SAM'S I bought it. I had fun with it for a number of years, but when I went back to work gave it to a charity yard sale.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

My daughter really wants the eggies lol. Instead, in her stocking, she got the paint-on stencil nail thing that is also one of those as-seen-on-tv products that she really wanted


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

clare said:


> Dave hope you don't become egg bound!


ound:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

And then there was the "Bass-o-Matic" from Saturday Night Live in which Dan Akroyd parodied Ron Popeil's infomercials:


----------

